# poudriere problem   with lang/gcc7



## YuryG (May 4, 2018)

UPD: Now the problem with lang/gcc stays (see later posts), the first one is "solved" with the first kindly reply of tobik@.


After some time I tried to use `poudriere` again. But creating jail gives me the error: "cc: not found".
The situation is. I am on amd64 machine and want to make pkgs for slow old i386 machine. Source versions of FreeBSD are 10-STABLE, they are the same, so I would gladly reuse installed on amd64 machine sources.
I tried to issue `poudriere jail -c -j stable10i386 -m src=/usr/src -v 10-STABLE -a i386 -f none` supposedly as in the appropriate How-To Thread 38859, but get "Starting make installworld" which ends in

```
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
===> share/info (install)
install -N /usr/src/etc -o root -g wheel -m 644  dir-tmpl /upk/poudriere/jails/stable10i386/usr/share/info/dir
===> lib (install)
===> lib/csu (install)
===> lib/csu/i386-elf (install)
cc -O2 -pipe   -I/usr/src/lib/csu/common  -I/usr/src/lib/libc/include -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments   -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wold-style-definition -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int   -c crti.S -o crti.o
cc: not found
*** Error code 127
```

I guess I miss something stupid, could you point me towards the light, please?


----------



## tobik@ (May 4, 2018)

With -m src=/usr/src Poudriere will reuse a previously built system from the host's /usr/obj which probably has no object files for i386. See poudriere(8):

```
src=PATH       Install from the given src directory at PATH.
                                 This directory will not be built from.  It is
                                 expected that it is already built and maps to a
                                 corresponding /usr/obj directory.
```
I'm not sure but I think adding -b to your command will override this behavior and force Poudriere to build from /usr/src.


----------



## YuryG (May 4, 2018)

And how to "debug" problems during build?

Say, ftp/curl gives: 
	
	



```
checking run-time libs availability... failed
configure: error: one or more libs available at link-time are not available run-time. Libs used at link-time: -lnghttp2  -lidn2  -lpsl -lssl -lcrypto -L/usr/lib -lgssapi -lgssapi_krb5 -lheimntlm -lkrb5 -lhx509 -lcom_err -lcrypto -lasn1 -lwind -lheimbase -lroken -lcrypt -pthread -lz -lkrb5 -lgssapi -lgssapi_krb5 -lkrb5 -lgssapi -lgssapi_krb5 -L/usr/local/lib
```
Looks strange to me.

Or lang/gcc7 gives: 
	
	



```
configure: error: system bdw-gc required but not found
```

Or print/freetype2 gives 
	
	



```
---Begin OPTIONS List---
====> You must select one and only one option from the RENDERING single
=====> Only one of these must be defined: LCD_FILTERING LCD_RENDERING
*** Error code 1
```
, although I just several times issued `poudriere options -c print/freetype2`

I feel totally frustrated.


----------



## YuryG (May 5, 2018)

Somehow print/freetype2 has been built from the third try, after adding -c key to `poudriere`.
I see no luck with ftp/curl (and all its 300 dependencies!) and lang/gcc7 (and its dependencies).


----------



## YuryG (May 5, 2018)

Well, somehow I had to set _all_ options for ftp/curl to default.
And with lang/gcc7 I had corrupt local Makefile.
More or less O.K.


----------



## YuryG (May 5, 2018)

No, lang/gcc7 still do not build…

```
...
/bin/sh /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc7/work/gcc-7.3.0/libgcc/../mkinstalldirs .
/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc7/work/.build/./gcc/xgcc -B/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc7/work/.build/./gcc/ -B/usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/bin/ -B/usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/lib/ -isystem /usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/include -isystem /usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/sys-include    -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -march=prescott  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -DIN_GCC    -W -Wall -Wno-narrowing -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include   -fpic -pthread -g -DIN_LIBGCC2 -fbuilding-libgcc -fno-stack-protector  -shared -nodefaultlibs -Wl,--soname=libgcc_s.so.1 -Wl,--version-script=libgcc.map -o ./libgcc_s.so.1.tmp -g -O2 -pipe -march=prescott -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -B./ _muldi3_s.o _negdi2_s.o _lshrdi3_s.o _ashldi3_s.o _ashrdi3_s.o _cmpdi2_s.o _ucmpdi2_s.o _clear_cache_s.o _trampoline_s.o __main_s.o _absvsi2_s.o _absvdi2_s.o _addvsi3_s.o _addvdi3_s.o _subvsi3_s.o _subvdi3_s.o _mulvsi3_s.o _mulvdi3_s.o _negvsi2_s.o _negvdi2_s.o _ctors_s.o _ffssi2_s.o _ffsdi2_s.o _clz_s.o _clzsi2_s.o _clzdi2_s.o _ctzsi2_s.o _ctzdi2_s.o _popcount_tab_s.o _popcountsi2_s.o _popcountdi2_s.o _paritysi2_s.o _paritydi2_s.o _powisf2_s.o _powidf2_s.o _powixf2_s.o _powitf2_s.o _mulhc3_s.o _mulsc3_s.o _muldc3_s.o _mulxc3_s.o _multc3_s.o _divhc3_s.o _divsc3_s.o _divdc3_s.o _divxc3_s.o _divtc3_s.o _bswapsi2_s.o _bswapdi2_s.o _clrsbsi2_s.o _clrsbdi2_s.o _fixunssfsi_s.o _fixunsdfsi_s.o _fixunsxfsi_s.o _fixsfdi_s.o _fixdfdi_s.o _fixxfdi_s.o _fixunssfdi_s.o _fixunsdfdi_s.o _fixunsxfdi_s.o _floatdisf_s.o _floatdidf_s.o _floatdixf_s.o _floatundisf_s.o _floatundidf_s.o _floatundixf_s.o _divdi3_s.o _moddi3_s.o _divmoddi4_s.o _udivdi3_s.o _umoddi3_s.o _udivmoddi4_s.o _udiv_w_sdiv_s.o cpuinfo_s.o tf-signs_s.o sfp-exceptions_s.o addtf3_s.o divtf3_s.o eqtf2_s.o getf2_s.o letf2_s.o multf3_s.o negtf2_s.o subtf3_s.o unordtf2_s.o fixtfsi_s.o fixunstfsi_s.o floatsitf_s.o floatunsitf_s.o fixtfdi_s.o fixunstfdi_s.o floatditf_s.o floatunditf_s.o extendsftf2_s.o extenddftf2_s.o extendxftf2_s.o trunctfsf2_s.o trunctfdf2_s.o trunctfxf2_s.o enable-execute-stack_s.o unwind-dw2_s.o unwind-dw2-fde-dip_s.o unwind-sjlj_s.o unwind-c_s.o emutls_s.o libgcc.a -lc && rm -f ./libgcc_s.so && if [ -f ./libgcc_s.so.1 ]; then mv -f ./libgcc_s.so.1 ./libgcc_s.so.1.backup; else true; fi && mv ./libgcc_s.so.1.tmp ./libgcc_s.so.1 && ln -s libgcc_s.so.1 ./libgcc_s.so
/usr/local/bin/ld: /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc7/work/.build/./gcc/liblto_plugin.so: error loading plugin: Service unavailable
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:982: libgcc_s.so] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc7/work/.build/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/libgcc'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:16848: all-stage1-target-libgcc] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc7/work/.build'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:21947: stage1-bubble] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc7/work/.build'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:22279: bootstrap-lean] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc7/work/.build'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1
```

Options are default: BOOTSTRAP.


----------



## YuryG (May 6, 2018)

This CAN'T be true!
Also the same error (it can't be built) with lang/gcc6!!! With or without BOOTSTRAP option, I am unable to build gcc and its dependencies with poudriere, but O.K. from ports…

```
/bin/sh /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc6/work/gcc-6.4.0/libgcc/../mkinstalldirs .
/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc6/work/.build/./gcc/xgcc -B/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc6/work/.build/./gcc/ -B/usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/bin/ -B/usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/lib/ -isystem /usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/include -isystem /usr/local/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/sys-include    -O2  -g -O2 -pipe -march=prescott  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -DIN_GCC    -W -Wall -Wno-narrowing -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition  -isystem ./include   -fpic -pthread -g -DIN_LIBGCC2 -fbuilding-libgcc -fno-stack-protector  -shared -nodefaultlibs -Wl,--soname=libgcc_s.so.1 -Wl,--version-script=libgcc.map -o ./libgcc_s.so.1.tmp -g -O2 -pipe -march=prescott -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-strict-aliasing -B./ _muldi3_s.o _negdi2_s.o _lshrdi3_s.o _ashldi3_s.o _ashrdi3_s.o _cmpdi2_s.o _ucmpdi2_s.o _clear_cache_s.o _trampoline_s.o __main_s.o _absvsi2_s.o _absvdi2_s.o _addvsi3_s.o _addvdi3_s.o _subvsi3_s.o _subvdi3_s.o _mulvsi3_s.o _mulvdi3_s.o _negvsi2_s.o _negvdi2_s.o _ctors_s.o _ffssi2_s.o _ffsdi2_s.o _clz_s.o _clzsi2_s.o _clzdi2_s.o _ctzsi2_s.o _ctzdi2_s.o _popcount_tab_s.o _popcountsi2_s.o _popcountdi2_s.o _paritysi2_s.o _paritydi2_s.o _powisf2_s.o _powidf2_s.o _powixf2_s.o _powitf2_s.o _mulsc3_s.o _muldc3_s.o _mulxc3_s.o _multc3_s.o _divsc3_s.o _divdc3_s.o _divxc3_s.o _divtc3_s.o _bswapsi2_s.o _bswapdi2_s.o _clrsbsi2_s.o _clrsbdi2_s.o _fixunssfsi_s.o _fixunsdfsi_s.o _fixunsxfsi_s.o _fixsfdi_s.o _fixdfdi_s.o _fixxfdi_s.o _fixunssfdi_s.o _fixunsdfdi_s.o _fixunsxfdi_s.o _floatdisf_s.o _floatdidf_s.o _floatdixf_s.o _floatundisf_s.o _floatundidf_s.o _floatundixf_s.o _divdi3_s.o _moddi3_s.o _udivdi3_s.o _umoddi3_s.o _udiv_w_sdiv_s.o _udivmoddi4_s.o cpuinfo_s.o tf-signs_s.o sfp-exceptions_s.o addtf3_s.o divtf3_s.o eqtf2_s.o getf2_s.o letf2_s.o multf3_s.o negtf2_s.o subtf3_s.o unordtf2_s.o fixtfsi_s.o fixunstfsi_s.o floatsitf_s.o floatunsitf_s.o fixtfdi_s.o fixunstfdi_s.o floatditf_s.o floatunditf_s.o extendsftf2_s.o extenddftf2_s.o extendxftf2_s.o trunctfsf2_s.o trunctfdf2_s.o trunctfxf2_s.o enable-execute-stack_s.o unwind-dw2_s.o unwind-dw2-fde-dip_s.o unwind-sjlj_s.o unwind-c_s.o emutls_s.o libgcc.a -lc && rm -f ./libgcc_s.so && if [ -f ./libgcc_s.so.1 ]; then mv -f ./libgcc_s.so.1 ./libgcc_s.so.1.backup; else true; fi && mv ./libgcc_s.so.1.tmp ./libgcc_s.so.1 && ln -s libgcc_s.so.1 ./libgcc_s.so
/usr/local/bin/ld: /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc6/work/.build/./gcc/liblto_plugin.so: error loading plugin: Service unavailable
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:950: libgcc_s.so] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc6/work/.build/i386-portbld-freebsd10.4/libgcc'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:15223: all-stage1-target-libgcc] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc6/work/.build'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:21516: stage1-bubble] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc6/work/.build'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:21848: bootstrap-lean] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/gcc6/work/.build'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/gcc6
```


----------



## YuryG (May 6, 2018)

And just the same with lang/gcc5 and lang/gcc8-devel…


----------



## tobik@ (May 6, 2018)

That's maybe a problem with devel/binutils. Make sure the STATIC option is off in devel/binutils and rebuild it.

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2017-May/108816.html


----------



## YuryG (May 6, 2018)

Shall try again, although I vaguely recall that I've tried both ways with options of devel/binutils.


----------



## YuryG (May 7, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> That's maybe a problem with devel/binutils. Make sure the STATIC option is off in devel/binutils and rebuild it.
> 
> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2017-May/108816.html



Thank you, your advice helped!


----------

